# Wasserdichte Schuhe für Flatpedals Frühling/Sommer



## Shonzo (29. April 2019)

Der Titel sagt eigentlich alles.
- Wasserdicht, nicht nur abweisend
- keine Winterfütterung
- eher härtere Sohle, dennoch griffig (auch aus anderen Sportarten)
- keine Freerider irgendwas weil mir nach ner Stunde bergauf die Zehen einschlafen

z.B. https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Testsieger/AM-Moab-Mid-STX?number=204796780380

Leider recht teuer für die paar feuchten Tage im Jahr. Für Winter hab ich Schuhe.

Noch andere Ideen oder Erfahrungen?

Vaude Bike Gaiter hab ich, sind aber eher nicht dauerhaft haltbar.
Ansonsten fahr ich die nächste Schlammschlacht mit Gefrierbeuteln. :-D


----------



## hardtails (29. April 2019)

plastiktüte über den fuss.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (29. April 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> plastiktüte über den fuss.....



Sexy

https://www.amazon.de/Überschuhe-Tiga-Med-Schuhüberzieher-Überziehschuhe-Schuhüberzug/dp/B005SYTXWY


----------



## HeavyAir (29. April 2019)

wozu soll das wasserdicht gut sein?
dass das Wasser oben rein läuft und unten nie mehr raus?


----------



## hardtails (29. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Sexy
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Überschuhe-Tiga-Med-Schuhüberzieher-Überziehschuhe-Schuhüberzug/dp/B005SYTXWY



ich hab was anderes geschrieben


----------



## Shonzo (29. April 2019)

HeavyAir schrieb:


> wozu soll das wasserdicht gut sein?
> dass das Wasser oben rein läuft und unten nie mehr raus?



Es gibt lange Regenhosen damit genau das nicht passiert. Bei um die 10 Grad oder weniger ist das sogar erträglich. Und der Arsch bleibt auch trocken.


----------



## kreisbremser (29. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Es gibt lange Regenhosen damit genau das nicht passiert. Bei um die 10 Grad oder weniger ist das sogar erträglich. Und der Arsch bleibt auch trocken.


aber was nützt der trockene arsch, wenn die füße nass sind?
statt plastik im wald zu verteilen, sollte man die drei tropfen aushalten, oder zu hause blieben.
nix für ungut.

sollte man regelmäßig unterwegs sein, kauft man über kurz oder lang taugliches schuhwerk, oder gewöhnt sich an den umstand. 

ich habe seit jahren etwas vaude-artiges....
https://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/fahrradschuhe/ueberschuhe-gamaschen/

am anfang genutzt, aber nach einiger zeit, war mir der aufwand einfach zu groß, diese lufthemmenden plastikbomber an sämtliche körperteile zu installieren, oder ständig halbdreckig mitzuführen. 

nach meinem heutigen empfinden, anfängerkram.


----------



## Shonzo (29. April 2019)

Hatte ich nach Schuhen und Erfahrungen dazu gefragt oder nicht?


----------



## kreisbremser (29. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Hatte ich nach Schuhen und Erfahrungen dazu gefragt oder nicht?


stimmt, aber wir lesen was wir wollen. .
sorry.
am mtb fahr ich tatsächlich ganzjährig 5ten, ansonsten wirds halt mal feucht. viel fett auf lederschuhen könnte noch eine option sein


----------



## Shonzo (30. April 2019)

Am WE z.B. bin ich bei 6°C losgefahren, es hatte zuvor geregnet. Schmaler Pfad mit 30cm, links und rechts kleine, feuchte, fiese Sträucher. Sofort nasse Füße und bissl später dann natürlich kalte Stampfer.
Kann man so machen, is aber Kacke.

Denke wenns die Vaude mal im Angebot gibt schlag ich einfach zu, da ich die Moab tech schon habe und zufrieden bin. Kann ja fast nichts schief gehen.
Die Auswahl scheint echt stark begrenzt zu sein.


----------



## KUBIKUS (30. April 2019)

Wasserdichte Schuhe würde bedeuten, dass diese gut isoliert sind, demnach werden die Füße deutlich stärke schwitzen und das wird nicht so toll sein, oder? Warum nicht einfach solch kurzen Überschuhe einfach dabei haben, wenn das Risiko für Regen und Schnee steigt oder vorhergesagt ist? Ich hatte mit dieser Art meist trockene Füße, die dann auch Luft zum Atmen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (30. April 2019)

Muss ja nicht zwingend isoliert (z.B. Primaloft) sein. Die Membrane macht dicht (GTX, STX, CPX) und leider auch weniger luftdurchlässig. Aber die trägt ja nicht auf bzw. macht den Schuh nicht dick.

Regen ist das Eine. Dann gibts noch diese fiesen Sträucher und die braunen, prall gefüllten Löcher am Boden.

Ja, ich bin nach ner Tour unter Umständen von einer Wildsau nicht zu unterscheiden. ;-)

Weiß nicht wie lange die Gaiter im Zusammenspiel mit Pins halten. Im schlimmsten Fall kann man das Haltebändchen wohl auch alle paar Touren wieder annähen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Am WE z.B. bin ich bei 6°C losgefahren, es hatte zuvor geregnet. Schmaler Pfad mit 30cm, links und rechts kleine, feuchte, fiese Sträucher. Sofort nasse Füße und bissl später dann natürlich kalte Stampfer.
> Kann man so machen, is aber Kacke.
> 
> Denke wenns die Vaude mal im Angebot gibt schlag ich einfach zu, da ich die Moab tech schon habe und zufrieden bin. Kann ja fast nichts schief gehen.
> Die Auswahl scheint echt stark begrenzt zu sein.


Ich fahre normale bikeschuhe und bei bedarf nehm ich zusätzlich die goretex socken (wasserdicht). mir reichts und hier ist oft regen, matschig und sehr kalt. 
https://www.gorewear.com/de/de-de/gore-c3-gore-tex-socks-100243.html


----------



## schaaf-ww (30. April 2019)

Ich fahr das ganze Jahr Adidas Terrex Trail Cross, die sind wasserabweisend und halten somit schonmal den einen oder anderen Tropfen ab.
Wenn ich's richtig dicht haben will zieh' ich wasserdichte Dexshell-Socken an.

Damit hab ich bisher noch keine nassen Füße gehabt...


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. April 2019)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Ich fahr das ganze Jahr Adidas Terrex Trail Cross, die sind wasserabweisend und halten somit schonmal den einen oder anderen Tropfen ab.
> Wenn ich's richtig dicht haben will zieh' ich wasserdichte Dexshell-Socken an.
> 
> Damit hab ich bisher noch keine nassen Füße gehabt...


die hab ich übrigens auch ...sind super! ..und wenns richtig plättert eben die Gore Socken, die halten auch gut warm.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Muss ja nicht zwingend isoliert (z.B. Primaloft) sein. Die Membrane macht dicht (GTX, STX, CPX) und leider auch weniger luftdurchlässig. Aber die trägt ja nicht auf bzw. macht den Schuh nicht dick.
> 
> Regen ist das Eine. Dann gibts noch diese fiesen Sträucher und die braunen, prall gefüllten Löcher am Boden.
> 
> ...


Für den Zweck reichen 5ten EPS völlig aus, zur Not kombiniert mit Sealskinz wasserdichten Socken. Dreckig sind die bei mir eigentlich immer, und die Füsse warm und trocken. 
Man muss ja nicht mit Fleiss durch jede Pfütze fahren, bzw wenn man im Park oder in Finale ist und shuttelt, ist es eh wurst. Da braucht man dann eben täglich einen frischen Strampelanzug und Schuhe dazu.
Nasse Füsse gehören in einem gewissen Maße dazu, wenn man im Schlamm spielen will.


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Für den Zweck reichen 5ten EPS völlig aus


Wenn die wie die Freerider gebaut sind dann lehne ich dankend ab. Nichts für lange Touren.



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Nasse Füsse gehören in einem gewissen Maße dazu, wenn man im Schlamm spielen will.


Kannste machen, ist aber Kacke. ;-) Besonders wenn man eine mehrstündige Tour macht und es etwas frischer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agil (1. Mai 2019)

Wären wasserdichte Socken ala Sealskin über das Jahr gesehen nicht die bessere Alternative? Wenn trocken normale Socken, wenn feucht die wasserdichten und zur Not welche zum Tausch im Rucksack.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Wenn die wie die Freerider gebaut sind dann lehne ich dankend ab. Nichts für lange Touren.
> 
> 
> Kannste machen, ist aber Kacke. ;-) Besonders wenn man eine mehrstündige Tour macht und es etwas frischer ist.


Was meinst du mit "wie Freerider gebaut"? 
Die heißen Freerider EPS. Möchtest du lieber Impact für Touren - oder was ist an denen falsch? 
Klar, bei 5ten braucht man nicht nach Mesh-Turnschuhen mit GTX Einlage suchen. 

Und stundenlang? Hauptsache die Socken sind trocken und ein Innenfutter saugt sich nicht voll.


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "wie Freerider gebaut"?



Sind zu dick für Sommerschuhe. Zudem ist die Sohle nicht steif genug. Ich kann den Freerider Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Für bergauf find ich die eher untauglich.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Mai 2019)

Agil schrieb:


> Wären wasserdichte Socken ala Sealskin über das Jahr gesehen nicht die bessere Alternative? Wenn trocken normale Socken, wenn feucht die wasserdichten und zur Not welche zum Tausch im Rucksack.





Sealskinz in Knielänge, dazu eine wasserdichte, etwas länger geschnittene Shorts, das ist die mMn beste Lösung. 
Wenn's wirklich (nass)kalt ist, dann statt der kurzen eine 3/4 lange Bib à la Nanoflex drunter und man kommt super durch's ganze Jahr. 

Ggf. müssen die Schuhe eben eine (halbe) Nummer größer genommen werden.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Sind zu dick für Sommerschuhe. Zudem ist die Sohle nicht steif genug. Ich kann den Freerider Hype nicht nachvollziehen. Für bergauf find ich die eher untauglich.


Welche Freerider meinst du?
EPS, Pro, Contact, Elements, Canvas, oder den originalen?
Ich hab 5 Sorten, die sind alle komplett verschieden.


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Welche Freerider meinst du?
> EPS, Pro, Contact, Elements, Canvas, oder den originalen?



Original. Drum die Frage ob der EPS dem originalen nahe kommt oder etwas ganz andres ist.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

Original haben eine Pappsohle und sind saugkräftig gefüttert. Nur nagelneu ein guter Schuh.

EPS haben Plastikinnensohle und Primaloft saugt sich nicht voll - klar, die Lasche ist noch zu schaumig und knöcheltief laufen sie über die Lasche voll.Ist aber trotzdem sehr brauchbar, habe die jetzt den zweiten Winter. 

Die Contact zB haben eine sehr steife Sohle (keine Pappe), aber Mesh durch welches Wasser eindringt. Dafür leicht und MI6 Gummi. Andere Passform.
Uswusf.


----------



## Shonzo (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> EPS haben Plastikinnensohle und Primaloft



Danke für die Infos. Also ist der EPS dank Primaloft auch nichts für Regentage da zu warm.
Arschbacken zusammen kneifen und den Vaude kaufen. Oder das Auslaufmodell für 80 Eur.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. Mai 2019)

Bis 10°C ist der okay. Darüber... naja...war neulich mit den Contact und Baumwollsocken im Tiefschnee, bei ca 15-20°C war das dann auch 4-5h noch erträglich danach auf Tour. Man friert ja dann nicht, auch wenn nasse Baumwollsocken suboptimal sind.


----------



## Lord Shadow (1. Mai 2019)

Abo, falls noch mal jemand was zu Schuhen schreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (1. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bis 10°C ist der okay. Darüber... naja...war neulich mit den Contact und Baumwollsocken im Tiefschnee, bei ca 15-20°C war das dann auch 4-5h noch erträglich danach auf Tour. Man friert ja dann nicht, auch wenn nasse Baumwollsocken suboptimal sind.


ist wohl auch immer sehr fahrerabhängig.
ich fahre olle fivten sommer wie winter. selbst ekliges tauwetter mit komplett nassen füßen/schuhen ist bei mir kein thema, weil die schuhe einfach sehr dick und wohl saugfähig sind. schweiss geht gut raus und feuchtigkeit kommt gar nicht so weit rein.
längste ausfahrten lagen bei ca. 4h+


----------



## sb9999 (2. Mai 2019)

Sealskins Socken! Wie hier schon mal angemerkt. Ist exakt was du willst. Halte ich auch für besser, preiswerter und vor allem variabler als nen vollwertigen Gore Tex Schuh zu kaufen (den es für flat ja eh nicht gibt).  

War selber lange nicht überzeugt von Sealskinz bis ich mal welche testen konnte. Sowohl was Nässeschutz als auch Kälteschutz angeht optimal, da Membran + merino innen.

Nimm den Schuh der dir am besten passt (oder den du schon hast), idealerweise einen Hauch größer und den fährst du dann mit dünnen(!) sealskins Socken wenn kalt/nass und mit normalen Socken (idealerweise etwas dickere) wenn warm.

Was Sohlensteifigkeit angeht schau mal nach den klassischen Impact, low oder high ist Geschmackssache, halten erheblich länger als die ähnlich Steifen Freerider contact.

meine 2 cent ....


----------



## Batman (2. Mai 2019)

Ich hab auch 2 Cent 
Kann die Empfehlung hinsichtlich der sealskinz voll unterschreiben. Nun das Aber:
Die Socken (auch die dünnen) sind schon dicker als normale Bikesocken. Daher unbedingt vorher anprobieren. Falls Du dann doch noch neue Schuhe benötigst, weil die mit den Socken zu eng sind würde ich mal in der Sportschuhabteilung schauen. (Salomons, oder Hiking schuhe mit Gore Tex z.B. Merell)


----------



## write-only (2. Mai 2019)

Die Freerider Pro sind einigermaßen Wasserabweisend, haben ne recht steife Sohle und sind nicht zu warm. Die Freerider EPS wäre mir bei über 0°C zu warm.


----------



## schloe (2. Mai 2019)

Der Vaude moab mid STX ist super. Mit Sympatex, 100% dicht und nicht zu warm, grip ok. Fahre ich immer bei Sauwetter


----------



## FloImSchnee (3. Mai 2019)

sb9999 schrieb:


> als nen vollwertigen Gore Tex Schuh zu kaufen (den es für flat ja eh nicht gibt)


Doch, von Vaude eben (endlich!). https://www.vaude.com/de-AT/Produkte/Testsieger/AM-Moab-Mid-STX?number=204796780380
Überlege auch, diese zu kaufen, sind mir aber aktuell zu teuer.

Dennoch eine Frage zu Sealskins-Socken: wenn man da die Membran direkt auf der Haut hat -- anders als bei GTX-Schuhen mit normalen Socken, wo die Fütterung der Schuhe noch Feuchtigkeit des Fußes aufnehmen kann -- schwitzt man da nicht sehr in den Socken, weicht da die Haut nicht auf?
(ich meine damit mehrstündige Ausfahrten, bei kurzen Runden bis 1-2h ist's eh egal)


----------



## sb9999 (3. Mai 2019)

Man hat die Membran ja nicht direkt auf der Haut. Hatte man noch nie. War immer schon so eine 3-lagen Konstruktion, nur weicherer Stoff als bei einer 3L Jacke. Der Innenstoff ist zusätzlich Merino (oder mit Merinoanteil).

Ich bin leider ein absoluter Vielschwitzer auf dem Rad und war wirklich erstaunt wie gut die Socken funktionieren. Probleme mit aufgeweichter Haut hatte ich keine, auch war mir nie zu warm in den Socken. Bei trockenen Ausfahrten im Winter trage ich immer noch lieber normale, dicke Merinosocken. Tragen sich einfach angenehmer. Die Sealskinz sind halt dick/steif. Aber sobald es nass wird dann die Sealskinz. Interessant ist wie lange die noch warm halten selbst wenn sie völlig durchnässt sind (stundenlanges radeln im Regen, Wasser kommt irgendwann von oben durch die Knieschoner rein). Man steht dann in so ner Art warmer Badewanne, also gleiches Gefühl wie völlig durchnässte normale Socken nur halt warme füße dabei.

Inzwischen verstehe ich warum die in UK alle so nen hype drum machen.


----------



## platt_ziege (3. Mai 2019)

sb9999 schrieb:


> Man hat die Membran ja nicht direkt auf der Haut. Hatte man noch nie. War immer schon so eine 3-lagen Konstruktion, nur weicherer Stoff als bei einer 3L Jacke. Der Innenstoff ist zusätzlich Merino (oder mit Merinoanteil).


ham die das jetzt alle? hab noch uralte ohne irgendeine beschichtung, die ich einfach über merino socken ziehe...


----------



## sb9999 (3. Mai 2019)

Keine Ahnung. Ich kenn sie nur so. Hier siehst du ein paar Fotos davon:
https://www.barfussschuhe-entdecken.de/sealskinz-wasserdichte-socken-test/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (3. Mai 2019)

write-only schrieb:


> Die Freerider Pro sind einigermaßen Wasserabweisend, haben ne recht steife Sohle und sind nicht zu warm. Die Freerider EPS wäre mir bei über 0°C zu warm.


Kann ich so bestätigen. 
Hab die auch und die Sohle ist recht steif für n Flatpedal-Schuh. Steifer und mir wär der Grip auf dem Pedal schon wieder zu wenig.
Wasserdicht sind die aber nicht, vorallem weil sie am Knöchel relativ offen sind.


----------



## Shonzo (4. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mich jetzt ausgiebig nach Zustiegsschuhen (z.B. Meindl Tereno Mid GTX, Mammut Alnasca, Haglöfs Roc Claw) umgesehen weil griffige Gummimischung und relativ steife Sohle. Wäre wohl die beste Option gewesen da man die Dinger für nahezu alles gebrauchen kann.

Im lokalen Sportgeschäft gabs jedoch gerade ein Paar leichte Salomon Trekkingschuhe im Angebot.
https://www.salomon.com/de-de/shop-emea/product/authentic-ltr-gtxr.html#848=10646
Denke mit denen lässt sichs leben.

Da wir in wenigen Wochen nach Kroatien fahren und ich mit dem Bike auf den Vojak (1500m) will erschien mir das keine schlechte Idee zu sein. Ist ja doch recht steinig und scharfkantig dort.

Wir werden sehen. Leider hats jetzt wieder geschneit und ich darf die Terrex Winterstiefel wieder auspacken. :-D


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Mai 2019)

Der Grip mit solchen light-hiking Stiefeln auf Flats ist unterirdisch, das möchte ich nur mal erwähnen - und auch Bergwandern ist mit solchen Zustiegsschuhen nicht sinnvoll, heißen schließlich auch so.
Aber ich habe das auch schon gemacht, was solls.
Viel Spaß in Kroatien mit den vielen spitzen Steinen im Karst


----------



## Shonzo (4. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Aber ich habe das auch schon gemacht, was solls.



Scheinbar hats ja geklappt. ;-)
Einen Tod muss man sterben.


----------



## empik (5. Mai 2019)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Der Grip mit solchen light-hiking Stiefeln auf Flats ist unterirdisch


Ich hatte da mal ziemlich gute Mammut Zugangsschuhe (Mammut Redburn Low), die waren fürs Biken vom Grip ganz gut (ich fahre sonst nur five ten). Und beim Gehen deutlich besser als five ten, ich hatte die bei einigen Mehrtagestouren an.
Nur hat Mammut bei neuen Modellen den Schnitt verändert und sie passen mir nicht mehr.


----------



## greifswald (5. Mai 2019)

Joa, ich habe mir Zustiegschuhe von 5ten mit S1(?)-Sohle gekauft. Grip ist kein Unterschied zu meinen anderen 5ten. Nur die größe der Noppen ist gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (5. Mai 2019)

Also die Salomon funktionieren. Ist klar ein Unterschied und Kompromiss, aber definitiv nicht unerträglich. Das Profil verkeilt sich und eine flotte Abfahrt über Wurzeln und Geröll mit kleinen Jumps aufm Flowtrail hab ich auch ohne Probleme überlebt.

Wenns die Vaude mal fürn halben Preis gibt kann man sie ja dennoch mitnehmen. Frauen haben auch viele Schuhe... :-D


----------



## wowbagger (5. Mai 2019)

Ich finde die Shimano SH-XM9 absolut spitze, dicht, guter Halt, astreine Schnürung und sehr viel grip. Allerdings fahre ich mit SPD aber ich glaube wenn man die Platten nicht abmontiert geht das auch auf Flats...


----------



## cxfahrer (6. Mai 2019)

wowbagger schrieb:


> ... *glaube *wenn man die Platten nicht abmontiert geht das auch auf Flats...


 Glaube kann Berge versetzen


----------



## Florent29 (6. Mai 2019)

wowbagger schrieb:


> ich glaube wenn man die Platten nicht abmontiert geht das auch auf Flats...



Unsinn.


----------



## garfunkel187 (6. Mai 2019)

Sealskinz thin Socken und gut ists 

https://www.sealskinz.de/socken/super-thin-mid-sock.htm


----------



## bikemaier (8. Mai 2019)

Ich fahre de FR-1 von OWM. Finde ihn geil!
Bei nassem Wetter ist der wasserdichte Innenschuh super (aber auch etwas mühsam beim Anziehen). Meisten reicht mir der Mesh-Innenschuh. Das Aussenmaterial ist bei leichtem Regen oder einer kürzen Bachdurchfahrt genug wasserabweisend.
Die Sohle an sich ist gut. Vibran ist halt nicht ganz so klebrig wie Stealth Rubber, dafür hat der FR-01 eine dünne und doch relativ steife Sohle. Dies ist wohl der d30 Einlage zu verdanken.


----------



## clowz (8. Mai 2019)

bin heuer auch von meinen sealskinz socken begeistert, ob laufen oder radfahren im regen, passt bei beiden ! hatte sie mir eigentlich fürn winter gekauft, dort war die handhabung bzw verbesserung eher mehr mau, aber gerade im schmuddelwetter machen sie das was sie sollen.


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

Vaude AM Moab Mid STX in 45/46 im Angebot








						Herren Schuhe kaufen bei sport-klausmann.de - Outdoor, Camping + Ther
					

Schuhe: VAUDE AM Moab Mid STX - VAUDE Men's UBN Kiruna II Mid STX - Nordisk Daunenschuh 'Mos', rot - VAUDE Men's MTN Dibona Tech - SALEWA MS Dropline Blue D




					www.sport-klausmann.de


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Vaude AM Moab Mid STX in 45/46 im Angebot


sind diese ultrahässlichen dinger eigentlich immer noch die einzigen "hohen" wasserdichten für flat, oder gibt es inzwischen alternativen?


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> sind diese ultrahässlichen dinger eigentlich immer noch die einzigen "hohen" wasserdichten für flat, oder gibt es inzwischen alternativen?



Im Frühjahr kommt einer von Adidas/510.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2019)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr kommt einer von Adidas/510.


passend zum jahrtausend sommer


----------



## Deleted 253143 (21. Oktober 2019)

Bin persönlich mit den Etnies Jameson Crank mid recht zufrieden.
Wasserdicht, Grip-Niveau für mich ausreichend, nicht zu schwer/klobig, finanzierbar.









						Etnies
					

etnies – mehr als nur MTB-Schuhe   Gegründet im Jahr 1986, ist etnies weltweit jedem Skateboarder ein Begriff. Die Firma gehört zu den Pionieren der Branche und verhalf dem Skateboardschuh zu vielen technologischen...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> passend zum jahrtausend sommer



Trailcross Mid GTX









						Five Ten Trailcross-Kollektion vorgestellt – Neue Schuhe mit Adidas
					

Mit vier neuen Trailcross-Modellen will Five Ten jetzt auch auf dem Markt für Trail- und Adventure- Biker mitmischen. Die Flatpedal-Schuhe der Trailcross-Kollektion sind dafür in enger Zusammenarbeit mit Adidas entstanden. Die neuen Five Ten Trailcross-Schuhe richten sich speziell an Adventure-...




					enduro-mtb.com


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Bin persönlich mit den Etnies Jameson Crank mid recht zufrieden.
> Wasserdicht, Grip-Niveau für mich ausreichend, nicht zu schwer/klobig, finanzierbar.
> 
> 
> ...



Taugt die Imprägnierung?
Ich vertrau da lieber nen Membran.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Oktober 2019)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Bin persönlich mit den Etnies Jameson Crank mid recht zufrieden.


ja so nen bisgen erhöhte hab ich auch (shimano am7 alt), aber da läuft halt das wasser irgendwann von oben rein und auf diese überzieher hab ich eigtentlich keinen bock mehr.


codeworkx schrieb:


> Ich vertrau da lieber nen Membran.


das sind die terrex, gell? sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber auch da läuft bei regen das wasser oben rein.


codeworkx schrieb:


> Trailcross Mid GTX


mal abgesehen vom uvp phantasiepreis brauchen wir uns da ja nur noch ein jahr gedulden  

dachte es gäbe inzwischen endlich mal so adäquates wie von die click northwave oder shimano schuhe, welche ja hoch sind und einen anständigen beinabschluss haben. aber selbst diese sind auf der northwave seite nicht mehr zu finden, keine ahnung ob sie auch ausm programm geworfen haben, weil es nur noch verpussigte schönwetter (e-)biker gibt 

wieso gibt es nicht was HIER für flats, kann doch nicht sein...


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> das sind die terrex, gell? sind bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber auch da läuft bei regen das wasser oben rein.



Sind Terrex Heron. Zu warm fürn Herbst aber hab grad nix anderes. Und ohne lange Regenhose mit Vorsicht zu fahren. Wenns oben rein geht, bleibts drinnen. :-D

Das schöne ist, der Gartenschlauch macht sie wieder schön schwarz.


----------



## Deleted 253143 (21. Oktober 2019)

es gibt bei denen auch hohe:






						Etnies Marana Mid Crank - MTB Schuhe kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Dieser Schuh wurde speziell für Mountainbiker entwickelt und ist mit dem steifsten Schaft von Etnies konstruiert, bietet aber dennoch ein unverfälschtes Pedalgefühl. Das gesamte Obermaterial wurde mit Scotchguard™, der Liner mit schnell trocknendem Thinsulate™ behandelt worden, sodass deine Füße...




					www.bike-discount.de
				





"
Taugt die Imprägnierung?
 Ich vertrau da lieber nen Membran."

Kann mich bisher nicht beschweren, bin aber auch erst knapp nen Monat Regen mit denen gefahren.
Nachteil an den Membranen ist halt die Belüftung etc. weswegen ich die Etnies als Sommer/Herbst Schuh hier liegen hab.


----------



## Shonzo (21. Oktober 2019)

BAK84 schrieb:


> Kann mich bisher nicht beschweren, bin aber auch erst knapp nen Monat Regen mit denen gefahren.
> Nachteil an den Membranen ist halt die Belüftung etc. weswegen ich die Etnies als Sommer/Herbst Schuh hier liegen hab.



Einen Tod muss man...

Ich pendel täglich zur Arbeit und wochenends werden Matschparties gefeiert. Hauptsache warm und trocken. An den Füßen find ich Membran weniger schlimm als am Oberkörper.


----------



## Flugrost (21. Oktober 2019)

Haix Black Eagle ist meine Empfehlung hier. S3, sehr leicht und robust. Manchmal lohnt es sich in bikefernen Revieren zu wildern. Nicht irre günstig aber lohnt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schmitr3 (22. Oktober 2019)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Haix Black Eagle ist meine Empfehlung hier. S3, sehr leicht und robust. Manchmal lohnt es sich in bikefernen Revieren zu wildern. Nicht irre günstig aber lohnt sich.


Der wäre mir für einen wasserdichten Schuh auf dem Rad viel zu niedrig, da kommt oben doch direkt Feuchtigkeit rein. Und wie lange hält die Sohle auf einem Pedal mit Pins?


----------



## Hillcruiser (27. Oktober 2019)

Hat jemand schon mal alternative Socken zu den Sealskinz ausprobiert, z.B. von Waterfly?





						WATERFLY Unisex – Erwachsene wasserdichte Socken, L: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit
					

WATERFLY Unisex – Erwachsene wasserdichte Socken, L: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit



					www.amazon.de
				




Hört sich von den Rezessionen ganz gut an und sind mit 26€ günstiger als die Sealskinz. Oder lohnt sich der Mehrpreis.
Suche was für Herbst/Winter in die halbhohen 5.10 Ivo Kinivo.


----------



## platt_ziege (27. Oktober 2019)

keinen schimmer wieso die ROCKY socken so unfassbar obzön teuer geworden sind. zu dm zeiten hab ich glaub ich 30-40 gezahlt...


----------



## Shonzo (27. Oktober 2019)

Sooooo...

Die frisch geschossenen Vaude Stampfer durften sich heute im Regen beweisen.

Sau bequem, fester sitz, guter Grip (auch bei Nässe) und gartenschlauchtauglich. ;-)

Kann ich mit leben. Hoffe nur das Leder braucht nicht ständig Liebe.


----------



## Schoppi11 (13. Februar 2020)

Servus miteinander,

Weiß zufällig jemand oder hat jemand etwas gelesen, ob der Five Ten Adidas Trailcross mid Pro auch für Klickpedale kommt!?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Tabletop84 (18. Februar 2020)

codeworkx schrieb:


> Sooooo...
> 
> Die frisch geschossenen Vaude Stampfer durften sich heute im Regen beweisen.
> 
> ...



Wie ist das Fußklima? Als Schönwetterfahrer hat man immer das Problem dass die Schuhe meistens von unten nass werden. Sprich nasse Wiese etc. und knöchelhohe Teile mit Membran oder gar Neoprensocke (wtf Adidas?) dann ein schwitzig-warmes Fußklima erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (18. Februar 2020)

Tabletop84 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Fußklima? Als Schönwetterfahrer hat man immer das Problem dass die Schuhe meistens von unten nass werden. Sprich nasse Wiese etc. und knöchelhohe Teile mit Membran oder gar Neoprensocke (wtf Adidas?) dann ein schwitzig-warmes Fußklima erzeugen.



Geht denke ich in Ordnung. Sympatex ist ja eine der besseren.
Für die Übergangszeit sind die Treter nach wie vor super.
Hab sie täglich an und trag sie oftmals sogar im Büro sofern sie nicht aussehen wie S**.

Fürn Sommer sind die halt definitiv nix. Zu warm dann.


----------



## xlacherx (18. Februar 2020)

Waren Sealskinz schon? (Wasserdichte Socken)


----------



## Walsumer1980 (18. Februar 2020)

https://www.bergfreunde.de/columbia...8356.72206174081.340370371350&wt_cc1=columbia wayfinder outdry&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI9r358d3b5wIVUed3Ch0Bhg1kEAAYAyAAEgLsefD_BwE

Ich bin mit denen zufrieden


----------

